# Baby Sitters



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Traveling WITHOUT Hedgie, what do you guys do about babysitters?? 
Every summer we take our trailer camping for at least 2 weeks, I will definitely need a sitter. How do you guys solve this kind of dilema?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Luckly I have a friend that is willing to baby sit. But worst comes to worst you can see if your vet has boarding.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check around with family, friends, neighbors, etc. who might be open to taking care of your little one. If they don't know a single thing about hedgehogs, but are still willing to learn and such, that's enough to work with. You guys could start now with educating them on what's required each day, main things to watch out for or check on each day, and if they're willing to learn how to handle him, have them over to your house for a few sessions to meet your hedgie and learn how to hold him. I got lucky as well, I have an aunt that's as animal-crazy as I am and is more than willing to watch my Lily when I go away. For back-up, the wildlife shelter I volunteer at is willing to watch her as well (and did for the first time this past August), and as an added bonus, they're experienced with handling small mammals and handling emergency care or medication.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

if you got your hedgie from a breeder and it's convienient i know a lot of breeders will be willing to pet sit for you while you are out of town if they are available and have the space.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm going to ask a friend to sit for Petunia when hubby and I travel during Spring Break. I hope he isn't too grossed out by cleaning the wheel each day! But he has kids, so I imagine he must be somewhat used to taking care of poopy messes :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since you have a trailer, have you considered taking her? Do you camp at electrical sites? If so, there would be no concern about heating if necessary because you could use a heating pad and a travel sized cage. Even without being on an electrical site, in a trailer, there are more heating options and not the worries about other animals like there is in a tent.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

won't it get too hot in the trailer during the day though in the middle of the summer? idk just asking lol


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

It's possible that my neighbour might be able to come over once a day but I worry about her being handled properly, or even handled at all. (They aren't super interested in her, I was feeling them out the other day.) I was wondering if there are any people on this site who help each other out and sit for each other? (I was on a mouse forum where we did this for each other)

I wouldn't bring her camping as she would have to be in a much smaller cage than what she is currently accustomed (4 feet x 2 feet) and I think it would be cruel for her to be in a tiny travel cage for nearly 3 weeks. I wish I could bring her! I brought my mouse one year, but she ended up catching pneumonia, even being in a heated trailer  I just couldn't risk it with Pickle after that.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well if someone near me from here asked if they me to sit I wouldn't have a problem doing it. But I don't know if many people actively do it.  
Aw poor mousey. I understand why you don't want to bring her then :3


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i hedgiesit for folks. i am always happy to do it. it's extra work but i know how important it is. 

however, my parents have custody of a couple of my hedgies  & when they go out of town, they were able to find an AMAZING pet sitter. & i am from a small town. she is a former vet tech, came over free of charge for a couple of hours to learn about the hedgies & make sure she would be comfortable caring for them (including giving heart meds). she takes them out & plays with them, gives them the free time they are used to, feeds, gives meds, & leaves a thorough summary of what happened. she has turned out to LOVE them & now wants her own! 

i figure if we can find someone like that in small town Southern America...there have to be more out there in the world.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I have great neighbours but would feel so much more comfortable if she could be with somebody actually knowledgeable with them.


----------

